# Beta von ApoCheating!



## Apo (4. Dez 2006)

Hi folks,


im Januar beginnt leider wieder die schlimme Zeit in der Uni ... die Klausurenzeit ... und was liegt da näher als ein Spiel bei dem man spicken muss. 
Großes Vorbild ist das FlashSpiel "classroom".
Da es noch in der Entwicklung ist bzw schon sehr sehr weit fortgeschritten, aber halt noch nicht perfekt, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ein paar Leute von euch es mal testen würden. Es wird Java 1.5 gebraucht, weil ich mit ArrayList usw arbeite. Falls der SourceCode gewünscht wird, kann sich einer bei mir melden. Ich danke euch.

Download:
Klick mich!
Download Source:
Source-Code

Screenshot:






Spielweise:
Den blauen Spieler mithilfe der Pfeiltasten bewegen und wenn man in der Nähe von Personen ist, dann kann man mithilfe der Leertaste die Person enttarnen. Ist sie gelb, dann kann man leider nicht von ihr abschreiben, ist sie dagegen grün, kann man mithilfe der gedrückten Leertaste abschreiben. Man muss "nur" aufpassen, nicht in den Sichtradius des/der Professoren zu gelangen. Falls doch steigt der detected-Balken im HUD und falls dieser auf 100% ist, hat man verloren.
Um zu gewinnen muss man zu 100% abgeschrieben haben und danach auf seinen Zielstuhl wieder zurückkehren. Als Hilfe kann man auch Münzen werfen mithilfe der b-Taste. Wenn ein Lehrer sie hört, dann geht er erstmal dorthin und kehrt erst danach wieder auf seine Route zurück.

Es gibt auch schon ein Level für 2 Spieler. Der zweite Spieler steuert mit wasd und enttarnt die Leute mit shift und wirft Münzen mit ">". Ist aber noch in der Entwicklungsphase der 2 Spielermodus. Aber schon sehr lustig und dort machen die Münzen, dann auch richtig Sinn.

Im Hud selber kann man mithilfe von play und stop das Spiel starten bzw anhalten. Auch kann man wenn man auf random gedrückt hat einstellen, ob die Mitstudenten von Anfang an alle sichtbar sind oder verborgen sind. Oder mithilfe des new Buttons, die Ziele neu verteilen. Dadurch gibt es natürlich unendlich viele unterschiedlich schwere Level.
Das Spiel zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt besitzt nur (€dit früher 5 jetzt 11) Einzelspielerlevel. Aber da ich einen Editor gerade erstellt habe, kommen viele weitere noch dazu und wie ich schon erwähnt durch die new-random Einstellung besitzt ein Level sehr viele unterschiedliche Lösungen, weil unterschiedliche Ziele.


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Dez 2006)

Cooles Spiel, find ich echt gelungen. Läst das etwa Rückschlüsse auf dein Arbeitsverhalten zu? :bae:

Heißt das bei dir absichtlich "Orginal"? 

Edit: Ach ja, ich finde, wenn der Prof sich dreht, oder vom Pult aufschaut, sollte man da vorher eine Warnung sehen. Sosnt ist das immer arg plötzlich...
Edit2: Ich hab grad keine Konsole offen, aber ich hab hier nen reproduzierbaren Bug: Münzen die auf Tischen landen, das ist gar nicht gut 
Die Edit(3)s häufen sich: Könntest du den Editor auch online stellen? 
Args, erst denken, dann posten. Naja Edit4: Wofür sind denn deine ganzen leeren Ordner gut, die du mitgepackt hast? 0o


----------



## Apo (4. Dez 2006)

thx für die Antwort!

Der Editor ist nun mit in der ZIP. Aber ich warne euch vor ... er ist nicht dokumentiert und als Außenstehender da reinzukommen ... ich weiß nicht, ob das einfach ist. Ich versuche ihn in den nächsten Tagen leichter zu gestalten. Aber durch laden der bestehenden Levels könnt ihr vielleicht durchsteigen was ich damit meine jeweils.  (Es wird nur bei den Lehrern mit den Wegen und Views sehr tricky)

Der Münzenbug ist nun raus. Danke dafür und nun heisst es auch Original 

Die leeren Ordner waren ein versehen ... Hatte im Zip erst alle Dateien samt SourceCode usw drin und habe dann die Daten aus dem ZIP gelöscht, aber die Ordner hat er beibehalten wie es scheint ... das ist nun auch verbessert!!!

€dit:


			
				Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Cooles Spiel, find ich echt gelungen. Läst das etwa Rückschlüsse auf dein Arbeitsverhalten zu? :bae:
> ...



bei Durchfallquoten von 85 % letztes Semester bei BWL A, hätten es viele gebrauchen können. *g*


----------



## m@nu (5. Dez 2006)

also ich muss sagen, deine version gefällt mir besser als das original


----------



## Zunera (5. Dez 2006)

Schön gemacht! Nettes Spiel für Zwischendurch... mich würde die Source schon in manchen Punkten interessieren, weiß nicht, ob du sie veröffentlichen magst?!


----------



## DaKo (8. Dez 2006)

sehr nettes Spiel 

kleine Anmerkung:
um die Professoren einen dauerhaften Sichtbereich. Sonst stell ich mich einfach direkt neben den Prof und er sieht mich nicht


----------



## Apo (8. Dez 2006)

danke fürs Testen,

Bei der neuen Version, die ich gerade online gestellt habe, habe nun erstmal die Auswertung etwas "aufgewertet"
und nehme nun für die Spieler Bilder, weil ich bemerkt habe, dass das ständige Linienverbreitern und oval-malen ganz schön viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat. Auf meinem Rechner malt er jetzt schneller (statt durchschnittlich 18 ms jetzt 11 ms).

Die Professoren haben nun einen Sichtradius von 15 Pixeln um sich. Also direkt neben dem Prof, dass kommt nicht mehr so gut für die Note.  (danke für den Tipp)

habe den Source auch mal hochgeladen. Klick mich!
Aber ich sage gleich vorweg ... er ist nicht kommentiert ... mache ich vielleicht später noch, bis jetzt ist nur der blanke Code und ich weiß, wie schwer es ist in fremden Code reinzukommen ...


----------



## Wildcard (8. Dez 2006)

Ich muss schon sagen: Wirklich gut geworden  :toll:


----------

